# Will bristlenose eat Subwassertang?



## cryptonite (May 20, 2010)

Will bristlenose eat my Subwassertang I am tring to grow? 
If they do what would be the best algae eater to have in planted tanks?


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

My bristlenose seem to leave the Subwassertang alone. Careful not to use excel, that will have an impact.


----------



## cryptonite (May 20, 2010)

Izzy said:


> My bristlenose seem to leave the Subwassertang alone. Careful not to use excel, that will have an impact.


What does excel do?


----------

